# Numb Tingly Fingers



## Ironaddict (May 25, 2005)

Morning time I have been getting numb and tinglyness in the fingers and hands.  Mostly when I am trying to put my contacts in or slapping some gel in the hair.  goes away after I get going but Just wanted some feedback from you guys.  I was thinking maybe cholesterol.  Maybe go get some garlic pills today any other sugestions?  On cycle right now Test/Dbol moderate doses.


----------



## max lift (May 25, 2005)

interesting , I often woke up and an my arm was tingly as well, thought I was sleeping on it or somthing it was a common thing for me while on , mabie somone will shed some light on this , I dont think it would be cholesterol .


----------



## Ironaddict (May 25, 2005)

I sleep on my shoulders and will wake up and have an arm asleep but this is just fingers go numb when I elevate them in the morning.  Like I said I will put my contacts in and they will feel like they are asleep.  Then later in the afternoon it's fine but it only happens on cycle lately.


----------



## kell11 (May 25, 2005)

Ironaddict said:
			
		

> Morning time I have been getting numb and tinglyness in the fingers and hands.  Mostly when I am trying to put my contacts in or slapping some gel in the hair.  goes away after I get going but Just wanted some feedback from you guys.  I was thinking maybe cholesterol.  Maybe go get some garlic pills today any other sugestions?  On cycle right now Test/Dbol moderate doses.



BLOOD PRESSURE.The single most important barometer to heart health.
And health across the board...Know Yours???? More Imortant than Cholesterol,smoking,diet,drinking,whatever.#Killer in America..It is Highest between the hours of 4am and 11 am. Sounds like _both_ hands are doing it.Would be a concern if it were consistently on the left hand._Know your blood pressure _ when using AAS
Maybe you need a new mattress???my upper extremities used to do the same thing sometimes.Until we went out and bought a nice soft mattress..


----------



## ORACLE (May 26, 2005)

I had this in the beginning of my last cycle.  Never knew what it was but it went away shortly on it's own.


----------



## Freejay (May 26, 2005)

Yep.. I have the same issue (sometimes).  My matress is hard though, so I believe it is a combo of how I sleep, and the firm surface.  I will be investing in a BP monitor soon though just to be safe.....Having trouble typing now....one too many Molson's.


----------



## DragonRider (May 26, 2005)

Are you using growth hormone? That's a natural occurence with growth.
What makes you think it might be cholesterol related?
My cholesterol runs between 240 to 270 and I haven't experienced those symptoms.


----------



## kell11 (May 26, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Are you using growth hormone? That's a natural occurence with growth.
> What makes you think it might be cholesterol related?
> My cholesterol runs between 240 to 270 and I haven't experienced those symptoms.



test/Dbol moderate doses...speakin of doses.Vicodin make it hard to see/read eh,DR?


----------



## DragonRider (May 26, 2005)

KellSRV said:
			
		

> test/Dbol moderate doses...speakin of doses.Vicodin make it hard to see/read eh,DR?


Is that what it is? I just thought I was getting to that age where bifocals might be in order.


----------

